# Do you tip your cleaning crew during hotel stay?



## kwillia

When you stay at a hotel do you leave a tip for your hotel cleaning staff? If so,  how do you decide what to leave?


"Do you leave a tip in your hotel room for the maid? Marriott is launching a program with Maria Shriver to put envelopes in hotel rooms to encourage tipping."

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2014/...-encourages-tips-for-maids/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## kwillia

"Jessica Lynn Strosky of DuBois, Pennsylvania, who earns $7.75 an hour cleaning rooms at a hotel that's not a Marriott, says only 1 in 15 or 20 guests leaves a tip. When they do, it's a dollar or two; she's lucky to get $20 a week in tips. "I've talked to lots of people who say they don't know they are supposed to tip," she said."


2nd question would be do you KNOW you are SUPPOSED to tip your cleaning staff according to THEY?  I personally am more the line of thinking of Barbara Ehrenreich:

"Unlike waitresses who earn less than minimum wage because tips are expected to raise their earnings, hotel housekeepers are paid minimum wage, and in expensive markets, substantially more. In Washington D.C., Sorenson said, Marriott housekeepers start in the mid-teens per hour.

Not everyone applauds the envelope concept. "It is not Marriott's responsibility to remind customers to tip; it's their responsibility to pay their workers enough so that tips aren't necessary," said author Barbara Ehrenreich, who tried working as a hotel maid for her 2001 book "Nickel and Dimed," which chronicled her experiences in low-wage jobs.'


----------



## Baja28

I always leave nomoney a tip.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> I always leave nomoney a tip.



Only the tip?  Hmmm....




  I generally leave $5 for an overnight, and $10 for a few days.  They are more likely to get a tip if they smile and say hello in the halls.


----------



## migtig

I always tip around $5+ per night.  My husband had never heard of tipping the housekeepers before we traveled together the first time, and he had been traveling for years.


----------



## Freefaller

migtig said:


> I always tip around $5+ per night.  My husband had never heard of tipping the housekeepers before we traveled together the first time, and he had been traveling for years.



My wife and I always leave a tip. Usually about $2-$3 per night.


----------



## RoseRed

I tip 2-3 per night.  I did leave a crazy big tip for the maid at the end of a weeks vacation a few years ago. Bug & her friend weren't using the "special" old towels for removing their make up and also got pink hair dye all over the towels and sheets, as well. Our maid was so sweet about it, but those stains made extra work for her.  The owner called me the next day and told me that the maid was so appreciative, she cried. I told her it was well deserved.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

No. Never.


----------



## SAWK

Most of the time.  Depends on length of stay.  One night, not likely.  Otherwise a couple of $ per night.


----------



## vraiblonde

If I'm there for several days and they come in and actually do something for me, I'll leave a tip.  This might be dumb but I alway worry that the maid who got me extra towels and coffee and emptied my trash might not be the same one who fixes the room after I check out, therefore the one who did the extra work for me won't get her money.  Anyone know how that works?  Do they have territories or anything like that?


----------



## Larry Gude

Always and without fail. If all I have is a $20 for one night, that's what they get. It is one of the worst jobs I can conceive of and if tipping hotel staff is the one good thing I did when no one was watching, at least I did that much.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> No. Never.



You are a bad person.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> Always and without fail. If all I have is a $20 for one night, that's what they get. It is one of the worst jobs I can conceive of and if tipping hotel staff is the one good thing I did when no one was watching, at least I did that much.


Seriously? One of the worst jobs you can conceive of? I seriously question what it is you do to your hotel rooms...


----------



## b23hqb

I do not for a one night stand, if I'm in and out without seeing anyone but the desk clerk. If there for a number of days - yes. Once I see a face, and the job is done well, about $10 per night (especially in Yellow Stone and they leave a few extra sculptures of the blue bear soaps). If just sat - maybe $5 per.

It is an entry level position, after all.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> I do not for a one night stand, if I'm in and out...



Isn't that the point?


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Seriously? One of the worst jobs you can concieve of? I seriously question what it is you do to your hotel rooms...



I am a pig. I use every towel, all the soaps, trash everywhere. Empty beer bottles. I lose the remote.


----------



## slotpuppy

Depends on the job she does. If the room is not cleaned very good, then no tip. She does a good job, then yes I tip.


----------



## Larry Gude

slotpuppy said:


> Depends on the job she does. If the room is not cleaned very good, then no tip. She does a good job, then yes I tip.



See. From the moment I get there until I leave, I don't want any room service. I'll grab stuff off the cart if I am short soaps or towels but, I don't want anyone in my room. So, all I see is first impression and then the disaster I leave behind.


----------



## slotpuppy

Larry Gude said:


> See. From the moment I get there until I leave, I don't want any room service. I'll grab stuff off the cart if I am short soaps or towels but, I don't want anyone in my room. So, all I see is first impression and then the disaster I leave behind.



I am not a messy person, but make the bed, clean the toilet, vacuum and leave fresh towels and I am happy.


----------



## kwillia

Larry Gude said:


> See. From the moment I get there until I leave, I don't want any room service. I'll grab stuff off the cart if I am short soaps or towels but, I don't want anyone in my room. So, all I see is first impression and then the disaster I leave behind.


Based on what you describe, I agree you should tip and you should tip big.  

If I'm there for more than one night I always put out the "do not clean" sign until the night before we are departing. I don't expect them to make the bed and vacuum and such each day. If I want fresh towels I exchange old for new.  Right before check-out I make sure all used towels and floor mats are in the tub, make sure all soaps and other stuff such as empty or used bottles are in the trash can. I make sure the dryer cord s wound up and the dryer put back under the cabinet.  When I leave everything is back in its place and the stuff they have to clean is organized and ready for easy pick up.


----------



## b23hqb

I wonder if LG tips his employees for doing their jobs daily.......


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> If I'm there for more than one night I always put out the "do not clean" sign until the night before we are departing. I don't expect them to make the bed and vacuum and such each day. If I want fresh towels I exchange old for new.  Right before check-out I make sure all used towels and floor mats are in the tub, make sure all soaps and other stuff such as empty or used bottles are in the trash can. I make sure the dryer cord s wound up and the dryer put back under the cabinet.  When I leave everything is back in its place and the stuff they have to clean is organized and ready for easy pick up.



I don't leave the room a wreck, either.     Wanna go on vacation with me?


----------



## MMM_donuts

I was a housekeeper for a while in college but I worked at a small, local place. Our most frequent guests were long term construction workers and nascar fans. I was one of two housekeepers. We were paid by the hour (minimum wage) as opposed to per room. 

I didn't even know tipping the housekeeper was a thing until I worked there. It was never expected but always appreciated. Oddly, the people with the cleanest rooms were the ones that tipped. 

I honestly enjoyed the work. It's pretty active, there's a good sense of accomplishment at the end of the day, and I could listen to music the whole time. 

My takeaway was this, I almost always let them exchange the towels or take the trash, just to get credit for the room. Mine was a great place with a cool owner but some of the larger places really abuse their staff. I almost always tip.

My room is always neat and clean. It's easier to find stuff and to notice if something has been touched or moved or is missing.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> I wonder if LG tips his employees for doing their jobs daily.......



I do. 

"Never do house cleaning at hotels. People are dicks. Now, get back to work."


----------



## Larry Gude

kwillia said:


> Based on what you describe, I agree you should tip and you should tip big.
> 
> If I'm there for more than one night I always put out the "do not clean" sign until the night before we are departing. I don't expect them to make the bed and vacuum and such each day. If I want fresh towels I exchange old for new.  Right before check-out I make sure all used towels and floor mats are in the tub, make sure all soaps and other stuff such as empty or used bottles are in the trash can. I make sure the dryer cord s wound up and the dryer put back under the cabinet.  When I leave everything is back in its place and the stuff they have to clean is organized and ready for easy pick up.



You can ask Vrai. I SORTA pick up. But, I'll have gone through all the towels. All the coffee. All the soaps, stolen the aloe. Lost the remote. Trash can over flowing.


----------



## BOP

kwillia said:


> Based on what you describe, I agree you should tip and you should tip big.
> 
> If I'm there for more than one night I always put out the "do not clean" sign until the night before we are departing. I don't expect them to make the bed and vacuum and such each day. If I want fresh towels I exchange old for new.  Right before check-out I make sure all used towels and floor mats are in the tub, make sure all soaps and other stuff such as empty or used bottles are in the trash can. I make sure the dryer cord s wound up and the dryer put back under the cabinet.  When I leave everything is back in its place and the stuff they have to clean is organized and ready for easy pick up.



Mega-dittos...we could be twins that way.  

Typically, we leave $20 - $30 dollars for a week; more if we've been there longer.

We stayed long-term at a place with a kitchenette and the same young lady took care of us over and over.  We got to know her fairly well...young, single mom.  We checked out not long before Christmas, but before we said goodbye, we gave her $100.00 bonus in addition to the $20 a week we'd been giving her, and bought her a trip to the local day spa.  On top of that, we left gift certificates for the local grocery store for the whole staff, small as it was, so everyone could have at least a turkey or ham for the holidays.

It really is more blessed to give than to receive.


----------



## Blister

Usually $5 for a one night stay, a little less for multiple days. We also don't really care for maid service during a short stay, and will just request trash emptied, more coffee, and fresh towels every day. Maybe I feel a little guilty for some of the hotel disasters I was a coconspirator in, in my younger days.


----------



## RoseRed

Does everyone use fresh towels and sheets everyday at home?


----------



## MMM_donuts

RoseRed said:


> Does everyone use fresh towels and sheets everyday at home?



Nope


----------



## MMM_donuts

I also don't use a housekeeper at home.

.......although, if anyone wants to be my housekeeper and be paid purely through love and attention, I'd be awfully happy to work out a deal.


----------



## Blister

Towels Yes. Sheets No.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> I do.
> 
> "Never do house cleaning at hotels. People are dicks. Now, get back to work."



Good deal. Do you add that onto their income as required by the IRS?


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Good deal. Do you add that onto their income as required by the IRS?



No. How would I value that priceless advice?


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> No. How would I value that priceless advice?



Speak to the IRS hand. The law is the law, ya know. Just might cost you a few bucks.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Speak to the IRS hand. The law is the law, ya know. Just might cost you a few bucks.



Does this sort of thing entertain you?


----------



## musiclady

I've worked the front desk at a hotel.  I pity the poor housekeepers for some of the rooms they have to clean.  Many people are decent, but some....  Crap (literally) flung on walls in bathroom, condoms on the floor, needles IN the bed.  Yuck.  We don't usually get that kind of clientele, but you never know.  The worst messes are left by the contractors who live out of the hotel short term.  Beer bottles, food crushed into the floor.  Burn marks on sheets, blood from drunk fighting, overflowing trash, spilt beer.  Some bring grills inside the room and cook spicy foods.  Try to get that smell out of the drapes.  The foreign guys try to rent one room and put 8 guys in a room, until caught!  The sweat smell is unbearable.

Anyway, the housekeepers are paid minimum wage.  The one who cleaned your room one day many not be the one who cleans it when you check out.  So tips left in an envelope do not necessarily get to the right housekeeper.  I'd try to get the person's name and leave it at the desk.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> Does this sort of thing entertain you?



Reading your wit sure does.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Reading your wit sure does.



At least that makes sense.


----------



## b23hqb

Larry Gude said:


> At least that makes sense.



Keep on impressing yourself. Entertainment.


----------



## Larry Gude

b23hqb said:


> Keep on impressing yourself. Entertainment.



I'm not the one that thought the IRS and talking to folks at work was worth typing about.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Larry Gude said:


> You are a bad person.



Why?

I always keep the do no disturb sign up during my stay and clean up after myself.

Maybe they should be the ones demanding $15/hr wage.

I just think tips should be given to those with impeccable customer service, as in, one on one. Would you tip your trash man or dry cleaner?


----------



## Roman

We always tip. I was a housekeeper while I was in High School, and appreciated every cent. You could say I earned every penny. I could tell some stories about some of the rooms that I had to clean, but I won't.


----------



## vraiblonde

These days you never see a white maid at a motel, or even a black maid - they're almost always Hispanics who don't speak English.  There's a reason for that.  I was a maid at a Motel 6 for less than a week when I was a kid.  WORST JOB EVER!!  There's no amount of money that would get me to take that job again.


----------



## Larry Gude

Chris0nllyn said:


> W  Would you tip your trash man or dry cleaner?



You don't?????? Horrible little man!!!!!


----------



## lucky_bee

Roman said:


> We always tip. I was a housekeeper while I was in High School, and appreciated every cent. You could say I earned every penny. I could tell some stories about some of the rooms that I had to clean, but I won't.



Awful. I've been bartender to two different hotel restaurants, one a privately run pricey inn and spa, and the other a Hilton Garden Inn, both included light room-service attendance. I still have nightmares of some of the situations I had to deal with  Cops, drugs, nekkid people, advances, ...blech.

I was offered a cleaning position at the private hotel after awhile, similar pay but better hours that could work around my college classes....refused. Couldn't pay me enough to deal with those rooms on a regular basis.

My father is a pilot and spends 65% of the year living out of hotel rooms. He always leaves a couple bucks each night. I try to as well, as long as I remember to actually carry cash.


----------



## GURPS

I always hang out the 'Do Not Disturb' sign ....


----------



## GURPS

RoseRed said:


> Does everyone use fresh towels and sheets everyday at home?





Hell No ....... every 2 weeks


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> These days you never see a white maid at a motel, or even a black maid - they're almost always Hispanics who don't speak English.  There's a reason for that.  I was a maid at a Motel 6 for less than a week when I was a kid.  WORST JOB EVER!!  There's no amount of money that would get me to take that job again.






I saw 2 white girls cleaning rooms at a lodge in upstate NY, near Queensburry  last week, on a business trip


----------



## GURPS

lucky_bee said:


> Couldn't pay me enough to deal with those rooms on a regular basis.




a guy at work takes a UV lamp and test chemicals with him ....


----------



## Larry Gude

GURPS said:


> I always hang out the 'Do Not Disturb' sign ....



I take my own sign with me "Disturbed Enough"


----------



## This_person

I travel frequently.  If I leave a big mess or don't do my dishes or something like that, I leave a decent tip.  If I just have a standard stay I think it's just part of the standard fee for the room.


----------



## MrZ06

I never tip.  Unless I'm playing my favorite game "just the tip"


----------

